# First Fly!



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

I created my first fly and I call it the mardi gras pattern.
Don't judge me to hard it is only my first.


----------



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)

Nice job! Fly tying is definitely addicting. Keep that one put up somewhere where you can go back and look at it in a few weeks, you'll be amazed at your progress. I get a good laugh when ever I find some of my flies from when I first started.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Make no mistake about it! That fly will catch fish! Nice job!


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Not bad. I recently picked fly tying back up and from my experience one of the major things I learned is that less is more. Assuming you're tying flies for redfish, that applies to material and thread. Looks like you got quite a bit of bucktail there which will make a large profile and will land pretty hard on the water and displace a lot of water as it moves through it. If you're shallow that es no bueno. I used to tie crack flies really bulky with a big thick craft fur tail and I spooked a lot of fish with those flies. Now I tie them pretty whispy and they seem to catch more fish. Not saying it won't catch fish, just you may catch more and make your material last longer. Other than that, keep at it. It's a lot of fun


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Cool haven't tied flies since moving to Texas. Have experience with freshwater stuff sage 1wts streams you can hop over etc. Anyway that will catch a fish for sure but might want to whip the head down to the eyelet with thread and lacquer it. In other words, make it smooth so it doesn't catch weed or junk in the water. Try and clean up the front a little, razor blade works if you don't have any of those fancy super fine scissors. That is what I would do and if you selling them make sure to put white and black eye on both sides..can't sell la fly w/no eyes lol


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

*My newest one*

Well here is my newest one I am not sure about it as it has a lot of different colors on it but I am thinking it will work.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

that looks less like a mardi gras, and more like a tiki island special.

it'll definitely catch fish, but only if you fish it slow and strip with your left hand.


----------



## colby6968 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Fly*

That looks exactly like my first fly, keep with it. When you get further along you will find that less is more and make fly's to fish according to sink-rate.

Keep tying dont give up its so addicting when you slam that beast with your own creation.


----------

